

Ask HN: Upvoted stories - nuttendorfer

Where can I see stories, that I upvoted?
I'm looking for a specific one.
======
patio11
Your profile (top right corner of screen, click your username) -> "saved
stories" link.

------
mooism2
Click on your username to get to your profile, then click on “saved stories”.

------
bartonfink
Saved stories under your profile page.

